# looking for some great shop plans and jigs.



## PROWOODWORKER0978 (Oct 15, 2007)

im setting up my new home workshop and im looking for shop plans and jigs and any other tips or help i can get.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi PROWOODWORKER0978

Here's are some links you may want tio take a peek at...

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/
http://www.absolutelyfreeplans.com/WORKSHOP PROJECTS/workshop_projects.htm

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/podcast/


==============



PROWOODWORKER0978 said:


> im setting up my new home workshop and im looking for shop plans and jigs and any other tips or help i can get.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I would also check out www.shopnotes.com for ideas.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Too add to to Mike's link, www.woodsmith.com


----------

